# Does Fuji make a good bike?



## famousamous80 (Feb 26, 2005)

I am looking at getting a new bike. I have looked at the Fuji Roubaix is it a good bike? I can get it for $899 would there be something better at that price range? How important is a carbon fiber rear seat stay? Is a carbon fiber seat post better or carbon fiber seat stays? 
Also I have been told several stories about where and who makes the frames for some of the top bikes. Do most of them come from the same factory? What is the true story and who makes the best frame/bike?

thanks.


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

I have a 2003 Fuji Roubaix for $599 at performance 9 months ago as a back up bike and I have to say I have no complain at all, the bike is light and the 105 component works great and I put a ultegra r der carbon seat post and handle bar on it.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Yea, fuji seems like they are putting out some good stuff. What everyone is probably talking about are frames that are made in taiwan, many are. Not all frames are built there, but the more inexpensive good ones are.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

A local bike shop that sells Calonago, DeRosa, etc...insits that anyone looking at those bikes rides a Fuji Superlite, too. In the shop's opinion the Superlite is the best bike they carry and costs less than most Colnago frames.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a 2004 Fuji Roubaix. This bike rides great and I have had no problems with it. I have upgraded the 105 components to Ultegra and upgraded to a better wheelset. When I was shopping for my first rode bike, this one offered the most bang for the buck. Although I don't ride it much since I bought my LOOK, it is still a joy to ride when I do get out on it.


----------

